# [Q] Star N9599 MTK6589 Quad CoreWith S-Pen 5.7 Inch 720P HD Screen 3G Sma



## davidayling (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi guys

Hope you are all well and my reason for posting is to try and gain feedback or any knowlege before purchasing my new clone phone. I am upgrading from the Hero/Zopo 9500+ Note clone and am off all the new clones out this is the one that takes my interest

Star N9599 MTK6589 Quad Core Android 4.2 OS With S-Pen 5.7 Inch 720P HD Screen 3G Smart Phone

A link is below so you can view the phone/specs 

http://www.androidforcheap.com/star...inch-720p-hd-screen-3g-smart-phone-p-748.html

I am aware from these forums a lot of members purchase these clone phones so any advice on this would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## davidayling (Apr 30, 2013)

*Another video*



davidayling said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Hope you are all well and my reason for posting is to try and gain feedback or any knowlege before purchasing my new clone phone. I am upgrading from the Hero/Zopo 9500+ Note clone and am off all the new clones out this is the one that takes my interest
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also here is a video of the phone from fast card tech, im pretty sure its the same one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vBBMxUXJFc


----------



## lupiro (May 15, 2013)

*Just received mine today*

Hi davidayling,

I just received mine today (from: hongkongeek[dot].com since they promised to refund customs and VAT); excellent and quick service btw!

This is the first time I bought one of these china phones; encouraged by the many and mostly positive reports...

About the Phone:

+ To me it does look and feel just like the high quality brand phones
+ NOT A SINGLE CHINA APP!!! Just vanilla 4.2.1 - very good performance; smooth animations, transitions
+ 3800 mah battery - though I'm not sure if it really will deliver that much energy - but it says 3.800 on the label at least
+ Display (likely really an IPS): bright (even outside), wide viewing angle - very close to the front glass; comes very close to Samsung S3 amoled
+ 2nd battery included; additional flip cover included
+ Pen looks like a real S-Pen - no softtip; anyway the capacitative finger-touch recognition is not stopped when using the pen; so that can cause inconvenience when using it
+ GREAT (!) web browsing experience: 5,7" & good performance with JS-rich web-apps (like groupware web-clients)
+ Dual-SIM (with dual standby); however just one line can be used at the same time; and only one is WCDMA capable.
+ Worked on two carrier networks instantly

- no compass; well my last phone had one; I'm not sure if I really need one
- 220g = 170g phone + 50g  battery - it's not a feather...

I am actually planning to flash CWM & root it; also I haven't tried out the GPS yet - So I'll be back regarding this later.

Many greet's from the hights of the austrian alps!

lupiro


----------



## lupiro (May 16, 2013)

*GPS*

...GPS is fast and precise: approx. 4-8m, outdoor satellite fix on a cloudy day (today) in 20-30 seconds...


----------



## lupiro (May 23, 2013)

*How to root the star n9599*

Just managed to successfully root it following this howto:

http: // droidchina.com/forum/Thread-Auto-Root-MTK6589-One-click-root

(can't post the link yet because I haven't created enough posts...)

Many thanks to the creators of the one-click-rooting-tool!

lupiro


----------



## davidayling (May 23, 2013)

Wow thank you for helping with my buying decision and I think I'm sold. One last question though. What games can it run? 

Sent from my 9300+ using xda premium


----------



## davidayling (May 23, 2013)

Though now I have seen this one too. 

http://www.androidforcheap.com/star...d-42-os-53-inch-hd-screen-gps-wifi-p-769.html

Choices choices 

Sent from my 9300+ using xda premium


----------



## lupiro (May 24, 2013)

davidayling said:


> Wow thank you for helping with my buying decision and I think I'm sold. One last question though. What games can it run?
> 
> Sent from my 9300+ using xda premium

Click to collapse



...regarding games, I can't help you much since I don't play with it. One hint might be the 13300 Antutu points that it scores...

lupiro


----------



## Dark3r (May 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I found this thread and I was wondering if anyone can answe my question: has the s-pen any functionality like the original note2? I mean, something like opening the quick-notes on double tap or something like that? If not, does it have any functionality at all?

Thanks


----------



## lupiro (May 27, 2013)

Hi, the pen has no specific functionality;  it's basically useful for exact "clicking" in the browser for example, or drawing sketches...

greetings; lupiro

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lupiro (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Here are some Pictures of the camera to see it's quality... took them in the 12mpix mode - camera and gallery work very quickly even with pics that large... not sure if the image size is reduced by the forum software.

And yes...

... we still have snow on the mountains, the strawberries are still green and my chihuahua enjoys the sun...

Also I can report that the battery is really as strong as expected, after 3 cycles of complete drain and recharging the indicator works correctly. Even when using it extensively (frequent webbrowsing, phonecalls of a regular business day) it reliably carries me through the day... the weekend left me with 25 % after two days. Standy with wlan on does not consume considerably much... great!

As allready said, it's easily rootable. Also I'm using the apex-launcher so I could increase the number of icons on the homescreens to 5x8, increase the number of screens to 9... it's a pleasure!

Lupiro

Sent from my v89_gq3008s using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dark3r (May 28, 2013)

Cool, thanks lupiro


----------



## pippopoppy71 (May 30, 2013)

i have the star n9599 since few days. It works great, also bluetooth and usb service is better for me than galaxy s3 (in my bmw the star works very well, S3 works not good).
Display: the brightness is good, the black not so good; No crash, a little bit heavy but a very good battery.
The (s)pen is not so good, too much noise when you write on the screen and i haven't find a good app for note with the pen.
Rooted in few minutes.
I only have 2 problems: i can't update maps app (it seem play store can't install in the original path, i have also uninstalled previous version but the problem remains.
The second one is that i can't see facebook photos (or dropbox photos) in the stock gallery app (any idea?)
The settings app doesn't seem to be complete.


sorry for my bad english


----------



## lupiro (May 30, 2013)

Hi,

Regarding maps - i had this with google search... probably caused by inserting an sd card. I guess it is related to the default data location changing after inserting an sd card. So maybe you could try to set the default saving location to the internal memory in the system settings, then update, and reset the default location to sd-card again.

Let us know, if this helped, pls.

Cu lupiro

Sent from my v89_gq3008s using xda app-developers app


----------



## pippopoppy71 (Jun 1, 2013)

lupiro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding maps - i had this with google search... probably caused by inserting an sd card. I guess it is related to the default data location changing after inserting an sd card. So maybe you could try to set the default saving location to the internal memory in the system settings, then update, and reset the default location to sd-card again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes thank you. For all the google apps i have to unmount the sd

Inviato dal mio v89_gq3008s con Tapatalk 2


----------



## westm003 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Android 4.1.2 anyone for the N9599 Star*

Hello,

I have serious issues with my Start N9599 phone running on 4.2.1 The sound is so bad that with a bluetooth earpiece or carkit that it is totally unusable.

I tried everything but read it is a bug in 4.2.1.

Now i am desperately searching for some time now for the Android 4.1.2 rom that these phones were also running on before.

Anyone knows were i can find it?! how to flash it?

Any answer is much appreciated.


----------



## puentejo (Jun 28, 2013)

*Thinking in buying a clone phone*

morning / evening. 
I have been working exploring searching the web for the best chinese clone phones out there in the market to begin a small bussiness and I was wondering if you people can guide me if there is a "good reputation " website to which purchase the STAR N9599 or other one with a 64 gb tf storage in it or 32 gb storage ? 
Thank you
:fingers-crossed:


----------



## puentejo (Jul 1, 2013)

*what micro sd card you recommend for the N9599*

What type of micro sd card would you recommend for the n9599?
Thanks


----------



## lupiro (Jul 1, 2013)

puentejo said:


> What type of micro sd card would you recommend for the n9599?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi puentejo,

the N9599 according to specs supports up to 32 GB. I am using a 16 GB - giving me really more than I need for pictures, music, ... take a fast one!

cu lupiro


----------



## verynoob (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello,
I just noticed this phone too and there is even a thread about it on XDA (yay )
What are your thoughts about this phone?
the only thing im afraid about is because I heard STAR and some chinese branded phones are unreliable and may suddenly stop work one day.. is it true? or STAR is a reliable company?
I saw it being sold for 213$ for the mtk 6589T version..so.. overall, should I get this phone? how is its size compared to the note 2 ? is it much larger? or about the same? will it be hard to grip it? I mean it's 5.7.. even the note is 5.5 lol
Thanks!~


----------



## davidayling (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi guys

Hope you are all well and my reason for posting is to try and gain feedback or any knowlege before purchasing my new clone phone. I am upgrading from the Hero/Zopo 9500+ Note clone and am off all the new clones out this is the one that takes my interest

Star N9599 MTK6589 Quad Core Android 4.2 OS With S-Pen 5.7 Inch 720P HD Screen 3G Smart Phone

A link is below so you can view the phone/specs 

http://www.androidforcheap.com/star...inch-720p-hd-screen-3g-smart-phone-p-748.html

I am aware from these forums a lot of members purchase these clone phones so any advice on this would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## OpenMinded (Jul 9, 2013)

lupiro said:


> Hi davidayling,
> 
> I just received mine today (from: hongkongeek[dot].com since they promised to refund customs and VAT); excellent and quick service btw!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting! Is the pen pressure sensitive then?
I am looking for a nice Samsung Galaxy Note alternative.


----------



## lupiro (Jul 10, 2013)

verynoob said:


> Hello,
> I just noticed this phone too and there is even a thread about it on XDA (yay )
> What are your thoughts about this phone?
> the only thing im afraid about is because I heard STAR and some chinese branded phones are unreliable and may suddenly stop work one day.. is it true? or STAR is a reliable company?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I don't know anything about the company/manufacturer - regarding reliability the phone works fine, however I've been using it for a bit more than a month now and that does not really say much if it's durable in the long run. It's a little bigger than the note2, not significantly though; but as you said, it has a 5.7" screen...

What do you mean "hard to grip" - I enjoy using it; certainly with 5.7" you can hardly reach the whole screen with one hand (unless you have a looong thumb). 

Battery is excelent, much better than I expected; brightness and contrast of the screen is absolutely ok... I'd buy it again.

Hope I could help you; many greetings

lupiro

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------




OpenMinded said:


> Interesting! Is the pen pressure sensitive then?
> I am looking for a nice Samsung Galaxy Note alternative.

Click to collapse



Hi,

the pen is not pressure sensitive. In fact, I hardly use it. Only when I have to "touch" small items in web-apps (like calendar widgets in the groupware's webinterface)

If you don't need NFC, from performance and usability perspective it's a great phone!

Greetings

lupiro


----------



## OpenMinded (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I ordered a MTK6589T version with 1080p resolution.
I wonder how it performs and behaves on battery.
I am also curious about what technology they use, because I read somewhere it was not the usual soft tip, but a hard tip?
About to find out in about a week I guess .
cheers


----------



## verynoob (Jul 10, 2013)

OpenMinded said:


> Thanks for the info! I ordered a MTK6589T version with 1080p resolution.
> I wonder how it performs and behaves on battery.
> I am also curious about what technology they use, because I read somewhere it was not the usual soft tip, but a hard tip?
> About to find out in about a week I guess .
> cheers

Click to collapse



that's weird, it seems this phones has these variants: mtk 6589 with 720p, mtk 6589T with 720p and mtk 6589T with 1080p?
sometimes I wonder how do all these chinese factories look from the inside lol  it's like everyone is doing whatever he wants there


----------



## OpenMinded (Jul 11, 2013)

verynoob said:


> that's weird, it seems this phones has these variants: mtk 6589 with 720p, mtk 6589T with 720p and mtk 6589T with 1080p?
> sometimes I wonder how do all these chinese factories look from the inside lol  it's like everyone is doing whatever he wants there

Click to collapse



Most of these phones have either a 720p or 1080p screen and MTK6589 or MTK6589T.
Look at the Thl W8, it comes between 4 and 16 gb with either resolution and the beyond version has the MTK6589T SOC.
Tip: do not buy a FHD screen without MTK6589T because performance is not too good.


----------



## verynoob (Jul 11, 2013)

OpenMinded said:


> Most of these phones have either a 720p or 1080p screen and MTK6589 or MTK6589T.
> Look at the Thl W8, it comes between 4 and 16 gb with either resolution and the beyond version has the MTK6589T SOC.
> Tip: do not buy a FHD screen without MTK6589T because performance is not too good.

Click to collapse



Yea so far I think the best is MTK6589T + 720p, I mean, is overclocking the MTK6589 to 1.5Ghz (6589T) really helping the smoothness of phones with 1080p, or it's still slow and for the 1080p chinese phones you should wait for the upcoming eight-core cpu from MediaTek ?


----------



## OpenMinded (Jul 11, 2013)

verynoob said:


> Yea so far I think the best is MTK6589T + 720p, I mean, is overclocking the MTK6589 to 1.5Ghz (6589T) really helping the smoothness of phones with 1080p, or it's still slow and for the 1080p chinese phones you should wait for the upcoming eight-core cpu from MediaTek ?

Click to collapse



1080p with MTK6589(T) is not slow, but Thl W8 with 720p gives about 13000 in Antutu and with 1080p around 11000.
Not slow, but definitely less smooth.
Besides, I did not see too much difference in detail between the screens.
The T obviously adds some tot the smoothness, but also to battery usage.
I would love to see those 8 cores, let's hope they will have good batteries .


----------



## verynoob (Jul 12, 2013)

OpenMinded said:


> 1080p with MTK6589(T) is not slow, but Thl W8 with 720p gives about 13000 in Antutu and with 1080p around 11000.
> Not slow, but definitely less smooth.
> Besides, I did not see too much difference in detail between the screens.
> The T obviously adds some tot the smoothness, but also to battery usage.
> I would love to see those 8 cores, let's hope they will have good batteries .

Click to collapse



So you say that 6589T actually increases battery life although it is more powerful?


----------



## OpenMinded (Jul 12, 2013)

No I posted it adds to battery USE not to battery LIFE.
It most certainly uses more battery.


----------



## dorin1989 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys, i order last week a HDC Galaxy Note 2 N9599, and i search for a root possibility, but i didn`t find anything. Can anybody post a link with a certain root solution? 
Thanx


----------



## OpenMinded (Jul 16, 2013)

dorin1989 said:


> Hi guys, i order last week a HDC Galaxy Note 2 N9599, and i search for a root possibility, but i didn`t find anything. Can anybody post a link with a certain root solution?
> Thanx

Click to collapse



How about you search before you post? This is a MTK6589 based phone, there are many ways to root it.
I used MTK droid tools.

Turns out the device I ordered just has MTK6589 and 1280x720 resolution, not MTK6589 and FHD.
So perhaps there is no such version .


----------



## carolinaandrade (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello! Does anyone already root it? 
Thanks?


----------



## lupiro (Jul 26, 2013)

carolinaandrade said:


> Hello! Does anyone already root it?
> Thanks?

Click to collapse



Yes, I did. Google for "MTK6589 root", should do the trick


----------



## OpenMinded (Jul 30, 2013)

carolinaandrade said:


> Hello! Does anyone already root it?
> Thanks?

Click to collapse



Did you read my post?
Please also follow the forum rules and SEARCH before you ask!
Apparently user dorin1989 did not find my answer satisfying and he has sent me an annoying insulting message via p.m.
Pretty pathetic if I may say, is that a reason for mods to ban him?
Just needed to express that bit of frustration.

Meanwhile I have compiled CWM 6.0.3.3 for my (supposedly Star) N9599 with big thanks to C3C076.
I am on to trying to get CM 10.1 working.
I compiled it already but it will not flash (error 7).
It will not be usable in the beginning, because it will not support dual sim.
Guess that has to be figured out later .

I like the device, but it is no replacement for the note 2.
No NFC, compass (magnetic sensor) and while the screen has some extra sensor for the hard tipped pen, it is different from the pressure sensitive technology used for the note.
The note pen does not work on the star and vice versa.
If there was no note, I would definitely use it as main device.
I like the size, better for gaming than the note .

cheers


----------



## verynoob (Aug 1, 2013)

So how is the device working after these 2 months? Is it OK ? because sometimes these chinese phones die without warning


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 2, 2013)

verynoob said:


> So how is the device working after these 2 months? Is it OK ? because sometimes these chinese phones die without warning

Click to collapse



Mine is working fine.
Never had a Chinese phone stopped working.
With which model and type did you experience that?


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 2, 2013)

*CWM 6.0.3.3 for N9599 MTK6589*

Hi people,

Like I mentioned I created a CWM 6.0.3.3 for the Star N9599.
It is needed to flash for example CM10.1, which does not work on CWM 5.
A few regular disclaimers:
 - flash on your own risk
 - I am not responible for any damage to your device
 - I am not responsible for any other issue you may have like a dead cat or a burnt house, or your device being bricked
That being said, if you have a similar device, you should be safe.
Any way, MAKE A BACKUP! If your device is different you may lose valuable drivers and you might for example end up with a non working camera.

To flash:
 - use a recent SP Flash tools and make sure you have the usb vcom drivers installed
 - preferrably use a self created scatter file (mtk droid tools), I attached the one I used
 - open sp flash tool, select only recovery and choose the file attached to this post
 - turn off the phone, pull battery and just after putting the battery back connect the usb cable
 - recovery should flash
to enter recovery: keep volume up pressed and switch phone on

Please let me know if it worked for you and hit thanks if it did .
If you have issues, please search first, there's plenty of info on mtk6589.
Thanks to Bruno Martins for his MTK-tools and C3C076 for helping with compiling.

his sources are here:
https://github.com/C3C0/android_bootable_recovery
I will put up my own github when I have time.

Md5sum of the img file: 84ade7fc01d445fbb2d06363af593d6a

some roms available:
http://www.needrom.com/phone-roms/star/n9599/

Please feel free to start fiddling like I did, perhaps we can compile CM10.1 .
cheers


----------



## carolinaandrade (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello, I'm so sorry I really didn't find any thread about this phone, thank very much for your information, so I hope you can complete to get CM 10.1 working just fine and I will be happy to flash it later  

 Can you tell me if the phone size is the same? ( not the display) because I would like to buy some cases to it, but I don't know if they fit 








OpenMinded said:


> Did you read my post?
> Please also follow the forum rules and SEARCH before you ask!
> Apparently user dorin1989 did not find my answer satisfying and he has sent me an annoying insulting message via p.m.
> Pretty pathetic if I may say, is that a reason for mods to ban him?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 4, 2013)

what do you mean by size then? Mine has 1/16gb ram/rom.
did you try the recovery yet? I am wondering if the devices are the same.
Make sure you make a backup of recovery with mtk droid tools before flashing, so you can go back.


----------



## carolinaandrade (Aug 6, 2013)

I mean the mobile size, is it the same of galaxy note 2?
I haven't done anything yet, because I prefer to wait by someone better than me doing it with the stuff you provide me 



OpenMinded said:


> what do you mean by size then? Mine has 1/16gb ram/rom.
> did you try the recovery yet? I am wondering if the devices are the same.
> Make sure you make a backup of recovery with mtk droid tools before flashing, so you can go back.

Click to collapse


----------



## davidayling (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi guys

Hope you are all well and my reason for posting is to try and gain feedback or any knowlege before purchasing my new clone phone. I am upgrading from the Hero/Zopo 9500+ Note clone and am off all the new clones out this is the one that takes my interest

Star N9599 MTK6589 Quad Core Android 4.2 OS With S-Pen 5.7 Inch 720P HD Screen 3G Smart Phone

A link is below so you can view the phone/specs 

http://www.androidforcheap.com/star...inch-720p-hd-screen-3g-smart-phone-p-748.html

I am aware from these forums a lot of members purchase these clone phones so any advice on this would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 6, 2013)

carolinaandrade said:


> I mean the mobile size, is it the same of galaxy note 2?
> I haven't done anything yet, because I prefer to wait by someone better than me doing it with the stuff you provide me

Click to collapse



The specs are online everywhere, right?
No offense, but it is expected that you search before asking  (like with rooting).

the phone is a bit bigger than the Note 2, 5.5" instead of 5.3".
I have both . The bigger size is especially nice for games like Dungeon Hunter 4 .
It's a great phone and it has some extra sensor for the pen, although not pressure sensitive like the Note 2.
Do you own one?
I'll post here if I have something, no ETA's .


----------



## carolinaandrade (Aug 6, 2013)

I know, I'm not refereeing to the display size, but the mobile size itself. Can I use Note 2 cases in it? That's what I didn't find!
I bought one, I will have it with me tomorrow, although I just understand the basis for uploading the android system, so I come here to get some help 
Thank you very much and I'm sorry if I got you upset! 



OpenMinded said:


> The specs are online everywhere, right?
> No offense, but it is expected that you search before asking  (like with rooting).
> 
> the phone is a bit bigger than the Note 2, 5.5" instead of 5.3".
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 6, 2013)

carolinaandrade said:


> I know, I'm not refereeing to the display size, but the mobile size itself. Can I use Note 2 cases in it? That's what I didn't find!
> I bought one, I will have it with me tomorrow, although I just understand the basis for uploading the android system, so I come here to get some help
> Thank you very much and I'm sorry if I got you upset!

Click to collapse



Hi, ok, that is a bit clearer.
I am not upset, but it helps to search and be very specific in what you like to know, I do not mind to help, but sometimes I'm just a bit irritated about people wasting others peoples time, while the info is just a few posts back.
Happened to me too, so don't worry, just some tips that will make the experience here better I hope.
To answer your question: the device is bigger than an Note, the precisely fitting covers will not fit.
Mine came with a flap and a cover and funny enough, also with some bag that it does not fit in .


----------



## verynoob (Aug 7, 2013)

OpenMinded said:


> Mine is working fine.
> Never had a Chinese phone stopped working.
> With which model and type did you experience that?

Click to collapse



I've read many posts in a forum in my country that Star brand has problem such as GPS problems, suddenly the SIM cards arent recognized, recovery doesn't work, phone won't turn on, burnt pixels which is a big problem too..
You do not have any of these? (not even a burnt pixel? )

Btw, the specs says it record 1080p, it really does?

And last thing.. about the glass.. it is not gorilla glass.. isn't it dangerous for such a large lcd to not have gorilla glass? I mean, one drop and it's dead no?.. did you have any dropping/accident experience with it? what do you think about the normal glass protection?


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 7, 2013)

verynoob said:


> I've read many posts in a forum in my country that Star brand has problem such as GPS problems, suddenly the SIM cards arent recognized, recovery doesn't work, phone won't turn on, burnt pixels which is a big problem too..
> You do not have any of these? (not even a burnt pixel? )
> 
> Btw, the specs says it record 1080p, it really does?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I have had GPS problems with most MTK6577 based phones, a lot of manufacturers make poor antenna's.
Lenovo is good, Bedove on some as well.
The MTK6589 based ones do much better, although I do not by any Zopo anymore.
I don't take companies serious that have production failures in the GPS antenna (like my ZP 300+ had).
I had one phone with a lazy pixel and maybe one with a dead one (Zopo(again!) and Star).
I have been selling them for some time now (just a few) and I have not yet received any back, except one, which after opening appeared to have water in it.

The cam says 8mp in Antutu, should be 1080p right?
Honestly I don't care . Sometimes lower res is better with a better sensor.
Also the software for making pictures is important: proper use of flash for lighting and so on.
This phone does pretty good, only in dark conditions, the preview on the screen is very dark, but the photo's are very good.

Gorilla glass is more expensive, and version 2 on the Galaxy S3 was total crap. It got bursts by looking at it.
There is a screenprotector included, it's fine. It's a very good phone for the price.
Just keep a cover on it (included with mine) and don't put your keys next to it.
Then how could you scratch it?
By one with gorilla glass if you want to show your friends you an scratch it with metal .

I just dropped my Galaxy Note once, it fell on the screen with gorilla glass.
No scratch, but phone did not boot (fixed under warranty fortunately).
A lot of people dropped their Galaxy S3 with Gorilla glass and had broken screens, google it, it's terrible!
Really, somebody close dropped one in a complete cover from a low distance and it was broken!
€170 for a new screen! I can buy a new phone for that!
I never dropped another phone, but this one looks sturdy.
Get a good cover and you should be good.

If you want a rugged nice smart phone, get the Lenovo A660.
It has MTK6577, but with good GPS and it's IP67 certified.
I put in a vase with water and it kept working, it has gorilla glass and nice covers are available.


----------



## verynoob (Aug 8, 2013)

OpenMinded said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had GPS problems with most MTK6577 based phones, a lot of manufacturers make poor antenna's.
> Lenovo is good, Bedove on some as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for this great review 
And about rugged case, are there any cases of other phones that fit this phone? or it's hard to get rugged cases for this Star N9599?
Because you said to get rugged case but I can't find those hybrid sillicone+hard plastic types of cases that protect very well..


----------



## carolinaandrade (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you very much! Listen, the LED function doesn't work?



OpenMinded said:


> Hi, ok, that is a bit clearer.
> I am not upset, but it helps to search and be very specific in what you like to know, I do not mind to help, but sometimes I'm just a bit irritated about people wasting others peoples time, while the info is just a few posts back.
> Happened to me too, so don't worry, just some tips that will make the experience here better I hope.
> To answer your question: the device is bigger than an Note, the precisely fitting covers will not fit.
> Mine came with a flap and a cover and funny enough, also with some bag that it does not fit in .

Click to collapse


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 8, 2013)

carolinaandrade said:


> Thank you very much! Listen, the LED function doesn't work?

Click to collapse



I have no clue what you mean by that.
Please try to be specific!
I have not seen a notification LED.
I won't be going into remarks like you posted anymore: if you do not take an effort, neither will I (seriously, although I really like to help people, I have lots of better things to do and I get really irritated by these simple to me meaningless comments that are popped like this, especially when I pointed that out before).
Seriously, did you read your own comment? You want me to listen and tell me something?
I think you should really look at this : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA
.
@verynoob
you're welcome.
Like I mentioned, mine came with covers.
Just google it dude!
I have put effort in elaborately answering your question, please don't expect me to google for a fitting cover.
g's, go to your local market if that helps.

Good luck folks and please watch that video and read the forum rules.
Please educate yourself and contribute!
I am off trying to fix my phone with a broken baseband.
cheers


----------



## OraXdaDevelopers (Aug 16, 2013)

*Hardware chrash -- Recover stock ROM*

Hi all,
just a friend has a problem after hardware crash. After changing of the main board the phone is be never starting again.
He had only a Android Backup and he's not sure if the backup is complete. Forget it.

My idea is to flash a complete stock ROM , but it does not exist anywhere. Needrom has only CWM-R based updates.

My question now:
Who of you has a stock ROM or where can I download it to me?


The phone it is not on my desk yet, because and I don't know if it  is ever is still accessible by droidtool.exe or flashtool.exe. But if so, then I need a flash-ready stock ROM of Star N9599 or a compatible equivalent.

Any Ideas?


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 16, 2013)

OraXdaDevelopers said:


> Hi all,
> just a friend has a problem after hardware crash. After changing of the main board the phone is be never starting again.
> He had only a Android Backup and he's not sure if the backup is complete. Forget it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look on needrom.com.


----------



## OraXdaDevelopers (Aug 16, 2013)

OpenMinded said:


> Look on needrom.com.

Click to collapse



Please note: Needrom has only CWM-R based updates.


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 16, 2013)

OraXdaDevelopers said:


> Please note: Needrom has only CWM-R based updates.

Click to collapse



Have you ever looked at it? Because the certainly don't.


----------



## OraXdaDevelopers (Aug 17, 2013)

OpenMinded said:


> Look on needrom.com.

Click to collapse





OpenMinded said:


> Have you ever looked at it? Because the certainly don't.

Click to collapse



Yes, I had...


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 17, 2013)

OraXdaDevelopers said:


> Yes, I had...

Click to collapse



Ok sorry, i looked at another model.
Why not flash those with cwm?
If you want anyone to help, please be very detailed in what your issue is.

Use mtk droid tool and sp flash tool for recovery, i also think i posted 1


----------



## OraXdaDevelopers (Aug 17, 2013)

Because the briked phone does'nt had a cwm I use the following steps for solution:
 1. Flash with an other own scatter the recovery.IMG from upgrade cwm archiv
2. Boot into CWM-R
3. recover by restore the whole upgrade
4. All thinks work fine now
THX for your support.


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 17, 2013)

OraXdaDevelopers said:


> Because the briked phone does'nt had a cwm I use the following steps for solution:
> 1. Flash with an other own scatter the recovery.IMG from upgrade cwm archiv
> 2. Boot into CWM-R
> 3. recover by restore the whole upgrade
> ...

Click to collapse



Great to read that!
I build my own CWM 6, thought I posted it.
You are welcome, always nice if the thanks button is pressed .

I am considering porting MIUI to this device and I have also looked at CyanogenMod.
I flashed by accident a build.prop file with 240 dpi to the phone.
Check that out if you will, just add ro.sf.lcd_density=240 i think.
Really looks awesome on this size screen .
cheers


----------



## OraXdaDevelopers (Aug 18, 2013)

OpenMinded said:


> Great to read that!
> I build my own CWM 6, thought I posted it.
> You are welcome, always nice if the thanks button is pressed .
> ,,,
> cheers

Click to collapse



About the use of the Thanks button, I do not really need instructions:laugh:. The using is voluntary and I use it whenever a real help was available.
1 st "How can I find the download link of CWM 6? It the version more as 6.0.3.2? It the size of recovery.img greater than 6.144 kByte?
2 nd Do you need in this threat a link to my custom flashable Stock ROM (Multilanguage) including gtools? If so, how can I store the ROM?


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 18, 2013)

OraXdaDevelopers said:


> About the use of the Thanks button, I do not really need instructions:laugh:. The using is voluntary and I use it whenever a real help was available.
> 1 st "How can I find the download link of CWM 6? It the version more as 6.0.3.2? It the size of recovery.img greater than 6.144 kByte?
> 2 nd Do you need in this threat a link to my custom flashable Stock ROM (Multilanguage) including gtools? If so, how can I store the ROM?

Click to collapse



Clear about the thanks part, hope I was helpfull in reviving your phone .
Recovery is version 6.0.3.3 I think. I compiled it myself, it is 6088 kb.
Not sure if it works for you too, because I ordered the phone as a N9599 but it says N9589 in the inside.
If you have version 6, you are good .

My ROM is mulitlanguage and has gapps by default.
It is always nice to share your custom roms though.

I am thinking what would be a good way to order all those thinks? A big MTK6589 with subs as devices could be nice.
For hosting you can use dev-host, mediafire, or one of those and then link here.
Good luck!


----------



## OraXdaDevelopers (Aug 19, 2013)

OpenMinded said:


> Clear about the thanks part, hope I was helpfull in reviving your phone .
> Recovery is version 6.0.3.3 I think. I compiled it myself, it is 6088 kb.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have included "wipe battery status" in the CWM-R Menu?


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 19, 2013)

OraXdaDevelopers said:


> Do you have included "wipe battery status" in the CWM-R Menu?

Click to collapse



no i have not. there are free tools in the market that do battery calibration


----------



## davidayling (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi guys

Hope you are all well and my reason for posting is to try and gain feedback or any knowlege before purchasing my new clone phone. I am upgrading from the Hero/Zopo 9500+ Note clone and am off all the new clones out this is the one that takes my interest

Star N9599 MTK6589 Quad Core Android 4.2 OS With S-Pen 5.7 Inch 720P HD Screen 3G Smart Phone

A link is below so you can view the phone/specs 

http://www.androidforcheap.com/star...inch-720p-hd-screen-3g-smart-phone-p-748.html

I am aware from these forums a lot of members purchase these clone phones so any advice on this would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## OraXdaDevelopers (Aug 19, 2013)

What is the reason for reduce the functionality? Space? 
Do you have a download link?


----------



## OpenMinded (Aug 19, 2013)

OraXdaDevelopers said:


> What is the reason for reduce the functionality? Space?
> Do you have a download link?

Click to collapse



I took the sources of the ThL W8, it was not in there I guess.
I think I read earlier that it was also removed from official sources.
While compiling I did need a trick to fit in space, but I think it would fit.
Just no need for me to try .
The recovery is attached, no warranties at all off course .
You need SP flash tool to flash it.

grtz

[update]
gees man, I told several times I posted that recovery and thought you would take the time to look in those few previous pages.
And there it was, two clicks back by the way:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44225549&postcount=37
[/update]


----------



## OraXdaDevelopers (Aug 20, 2013)

*Haipai Noble N7889*



OpenMinded said:


> Hi people,
> some roms available:
> http://www.needrom.com/phone-roms/star/n9599/
> ...
> ...

Click to collapse



I have ported this for a Haipai Noble N7889 with the droidtool. It works fine.

Thx


----------



## witehart (Aug 30, 2013)

Help!!....Just got my N9599.....so far happy apart from not sure if I'm getting 3g signal when out and about as I'm unable to download anything unless near wifi
Any suggestions re setting it up correctly

Thanks


----------



## OpenMinded (Sep 7, 2013)

witehart said:


> Help!!....Just got my N9599.....so far happy apart from not sure if I'm getting 3g signal when out and about as I'm unable to download anything unless near wifi
> Any suggestions re setting it up correctly
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Before screeming help, did you do any testing? Looked at settings? Is your 3g activated on the sim? did you look under mobile network settings if it is enabled? Last but not least, check the APN settings for your provider and see if they are properly set.
By the way, those are not really N9599 specific things, just general android question, so just use google.


----------



## kerob_labs (Sep 9, 2013)

*homescreen and others*

I'm very happy with my N9599, one of the things most impressed me was using skype with video-call.

But there are things that don't work properly...I don't know if any of you had similar trouble, I tried some different launchers (such as Go Launcher) and it's not keeping as default launcher. I often need to start it again after doing little things like checking my gmail after received a notification. Ah, and I can't add/remove pages from the homescreen!

Another thing, there are some apps that install widgets, for my N9599 I can't add the widget (like world clock and weather apps). I have a Lenovo 2107 and all these apps work fine. I know how to add widgets, I know how to add/remove homecreem pages, but I can't find how to do it in my N9599...

Cheers


----------



## lupiro (Sep 9, 2013)

kerob_labs said:


> I'm very happy with my N9599, one of the things most impressed me was using skype with video-call.
> 
> But there are things that don't work properly...I don't know if any of you had similar trouble, I tried some different launchers (such as Go Launcher) and it's not keeping as default launcher. I often need to start it again after doing little things like checking my gmail after received a notification. Ah, and I can't add/remove pages from the homescreen!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm using the Apex-launcher (free), works like a charm - what does it say when you select a different default launcher in the settings?


----------



## kerob_labs (Sep 9, 2013)

lupiro said:


> Hi, I'm using the Apex-launcher (free), works like a charm - what does it say when you select a different default launcher in the settings?

Click to collapse



Well, I go to preferences, set as default Launcher, it shows the pop-up, I select Go Launcher and Always, it works fine, but if I get an email from the notification bar and open it, it comes back to the original launcher. I'm afraid could be something wrong with my phone, I tried Apex-Launcher and the UI got a bit messed up when I deleted some pages from the home-screen...


----------



## free33sky (Sep 13, 2013)

OraXdaDevelopers said:


> I have ported this for a Haipai Noble N7889 with the droidtool. It works fine.
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



thx  share hust want it :good:


----------



## OraXdaDevelopers (Sep 14, 2013)

*My HaiPai Stock ROM and Recovery*



free33sky said:


> thx  share hust want it :good:

Click to collapse



Yes of course:
 here you can find all thinks to Haipai OraNeedRom = OraXdaDevelopers
I'm would be afraid over a good rating


----------



## Daemonarch2k (Sep 17, 2013)

OraXdaDevelopers said:


> Yes of course:
> here you can find all thinks to Haipai OraNeedRom = OraXdaDevelopers
> I'm would be afraid over a good rating

Click to collapse





You mean you would be happy about... Afraid would mean you were scared of a thanks... :angel:


----------



## eliafino (Sep 20, 2013)

OraXdaDevelopers said:


> Yes of course:
> here you can find all thinks to Haipai OraNeedRom = OraXdaDevelopers
> I'm would be afraid over a good rating

Click to collapse



Hi @OraXdaDevelopers
I try your wonderful ROM for my Haipai N7889, all is perfect, only 1 thing: all is too big, icons, text, bar... 
How do I reduce everything to see more things?


----------



## OraXdaDevelopers (Sep 20, 2013)

eliafino said:


> Hi @OraXdaDevelopers
> I try your wonderful ROM for my Haipai N7889, all is perfect, only 1 thing: all is too big, icons, text, bar...
> How do I reduce everything to see more things?

Click to collapse



You can try to switch in tablet mode. You need the following entry within /system/build.prop 
ro.sf.lcd_density=280
Please do it carfully. make a backup, before changes
Thanks


----------



## eliafino (Sep 21, 2013)

OraXdaDevelopers said:


> You can try to switch in tablet mode. You need the following entry within /system/build.prop
> ro.sf.lcd_density=280
> Please do it carfully. make a backup, before changes
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Thanks,
I try change DPI, but in home screen icons disappear... only problem is this...


----------



## OraXdaDevelopers (Sep 21, 2013)

eliafino said:


> Thanks,
> I try change DPI, but in home screen icons disappear... only problem is this...

Click to collapse



I known it, please install the nova launcher and all works fine!


----------



## eliafino (Sep 21, 2013)

OraXdaDevelopers said:


> I known it, please install the nova launcher and all works fine!

Click to collapse



Thanks, I try now and with this launcher is all perfect!


----------



## OraXdaDevelopers (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry, not all
This widget does not works longer. My wife like it


----------



## daserver (Sep 22, 2013)

*Super N9599 phone*

What I did :
- Rooted
- CWM 6
- Made backup first
- Delete all China stuff
- From Google store installed "Uninstall Master" to strip it even more
- Installed Xposed installer 2.2 (for me only works with SuperSU 1.65)
- Installed GravityBox 2.4.1 (now have more options, like transparent statusbar, centered clock, etc)
- Installed AdAway 2.7
- Installed Apex Launcher 2.1.0
and more

Awesome fine tuned a lot, super


----------



## kpto (Oct 16, 2013)

*N9599 wifi dont work*

Hello, i tested my phone with diference signals wifi but the phone can detected, but cant connect to wifi, is possible installs the cmv 6 posted here and use the roms from needrom.com or how can i do from flash tool? is that possible? i think the wifi issues is a trouble with the stock rom of the phone, so i wanna flash it, thanks for information you can said me, ( sorry for my bad english :fingers-crossed


----------



## Harry_1 (Oct 27, 2013)

I got mine yesterday from Amazon. I think its great! Nearly everything works like it should be. I got mine with a copy of some sort of touchwiz on it. I actually really wanted vanilla Android version but I guess its ok. 

Only thing that doesnt work properly on mine is the screen rotation. Its absolutely terrible, the screen does not respond to rotating phone and then when it does finally change it doesnt want to rotate back again! Does this happen to anyone elses?

Screen is really bright but colours are a little off, they need to be stronger esp the black, it needs to be blacker. Colours will need tweaking. But for what its worth its a great phone! Ordered a bunch of Note 3 screen protectors to put on it and now need to find a good cover. (mine didn't come with one) Been told Note 2 will not fit


----------



## davidayling (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi guys

Hope you are all well and my reason for posting is to try and gain feedback or any knowlege before purchasing my new clone phone. I am upgrading from the Hero/Zopo 9500+ Note clone and am off all the new clones out this is the one that takes my interest

Star N9599 MTK6589 Quad Core Android 4.2 OS With S-Pen 5.7 Inch 720P HD Screen 3G Smart Phone

A link is below so you can view the phone/specs 

http://www.androidforcheap.com/star...inch-720p-hd-screen-3g-smart-phone-p-748.html

I am aware from these forums a lot of members purchase these clone phones so any advice on this would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## OpenMinded (Oct 28, 2013)

Harry_1 said:


> I got mine yesterday from Amazon. I think its great! Nearly everything works like it should be. I got mine with a copy of some sort of touchwiz on it. I actually really wanted vanilla Android version but I guess its ok.
> 
> Only thing that doesnt work properly on mine is the screen rotation. Its absolutely terrible, the screen does not respond to rotating phone and then when it does finally change it doesnt want to rotate back again! Does this happen to anyone elses?
> 
> Screen is really bright but colours are a little off, they need to be stronger esp the black, it needs to be blacker. Colours will need tweaking. But for what its worth its a great phone! Ordered a bunch of Note 3 screen protectors to put on it and now need to find a good cover. (mine didn't come with one) Been told Note 2 will not fit

Click to collapse



You might want to try and calibrate your g-sensor.
It is located under the settings - device - screen .
You will also find the proximity sensor there.

For me the colours are pretty good and black is black. Not like a Samsung screen, but that has an Amoled screen and the colours are pretty over saturated.
Indeed a very nice phone for the price, too bad they did not make the "spen" better .

rotation works for me, it takes about 2 seconds to rotate to and from landscape.
(I use holo launcher hd)


----------



## thye666 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Original Lather casing for N9599T*

Anyone know where can i buy the Flip Leather case 5.7" Star N9599T casing in Singapore or online ?


----------



## thye666 (Nov 27, 2013)

*My Star N9599T dows not come with stock recovery. how can i get the CWM for it.*

My phone has a stock ROM and does not come with any recovery mode.
(i.e. press up volume + power the screen will return the dead driod with the wording "No Command")

When i press the down volume button it will show "Factory mode" and info is as attached


----------



## Mpourinio16 (Nov 27, 2013)

You can create  one with mtkdroid tools.. (you have a recovery menu now.. when you see the dead Android press back.. The button next to home button) 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thye666 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks i will try on that.


----------



## mentalasanything (Dec 7, 2013)

*Antut Benchmark Scores*

I just noticed on the orientdeal website that is states an Antutu score of only 11270, surely this is not correct, my Cube U30GT-H has a score of 14570.


----------



## OpenMinded (Dec 7, 2013)

mentalasanything said:


> I just noticed on the orientdeal website that is states an Antutu score of only 11270, surely this is not correct, my Cube U30GT-H has a score of 145470.

Click to collapse



A.f.a.i.k. there is no device with that score, the max is around 35000.
Your device seems to get around 7000 here:
http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/35767-antutu-benchmark-on-cube-u30gt/


----------



## nikola_bb (Dec 9, 2013)

Is the 1gb of ram enought for this big screen?


----------



## thye666 (Dec 10, 2013)

Mpourinio16 said:


> You can create  one with mtkdroid tools.. (you have a recovery menu now.. when you see the dead Android press back.. The button next to home button)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Hi Thanks :good: :highfive:

It works and now i have CWM v5.5.0.4 Is this the latest version ??

Meanwhile, is TWRP better. I search in here, and many people talk about TWRP on MTK phone and etc. Not sure how good it is.

I am new, not really know much about TWRP and CWM and currently i am looking for ROM version 4.3 (Jelly Bean) not sure if there is out our there for my N9599T

Whatever it is, thanks again for the help.


----------



## Mpourinio16 (Dec 10, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1825722

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------

Go to first page and press second spoiler..Download to your PC.. It will create the latest cwm automatically.. Carliv is awesome.. Also for roms check needrom.com.. It has some great roms for your phone.. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## raytupang (Dec 17, 2013)

OraXdaDevelopers said:


> Because the briked phone does'nt had a cwm I use the following steps for solution:
> 1. Flash with an other own scatter the recovery.IMG from upgrade cwm archiv
> 2. Boot into CWM-R
> 3. recover by restore the whole upgrade
> ...

Click to collapse



Now I'm in serious problem 
My n9559 arrived 3 hours ago 
I plan to give to my daughter (4 yo) for Christmas 
As per my routine, I root it, and try to make as slim as possible, then install all kiddies stuff. 
The problem comes when I delete the not- required system apps
I delete the original launcher, keyboard and Explorer (of course I install new one: adw ex, SwiftKey and es ex) 
After I change the original launcher  keyboard and Explorer, I don't know why, I do the factory reset 
Boom, the phone started without launcher, keyboard and explorer :banghead:
Just like blind, can't walk and in the middle of no where !! 
I try these:
1. From setting in quick menu, try to install from SD card (failed due to no file Explorer apps) 
2. From setting in quick menu, try to get file Explorer in goggle play (failed due to I don't have keyboard to type when adding new Google account) 
3. No cwm/custom recovery installed, so can't install zip apk

Crazy indeed 

So, please somebody:
1. Any idea where to find star n9599 rom which install using flash tool? 
2. Any idea where to find custom recovery for star n9599? 
3. Any other solution? 

Christmas will be nightmare for me if I can't repair this and give to my daughter 

Thanks alot 


Sent from my Z2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thye666 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mpourinio16 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1825722
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The CTR v1.1 Recovery link is not working.
As for the ROM i have test 2 in needrom(4.2.2 and 4.2.1) and 1 from some China(4.2.2) site, but they all is not 100% compatible to the Stock.
Especially the front Camera (upside down or not working).

So now i am back to stock ROM, it still the faster to boot(5second compare to about 20sec)


----------



## Mpourinio16 (Dec 18, 2013)

You need to have cwm recovery for the ctr.. And flash the roms through that.. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## raytupang (Dec 19, 2013)

raytupang said:


> Now I'm in serious problem
> My n9559 arrived 3 hours ago
> I plan to give to my daughter (4 yo) for Christmas
> As per my routine, I root it, and try to make as slim as possible, then install all kiddies stuff.
> ...

Click to collapse



All okay now, thanks all



Sent from my Z2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtsitos (Dec 20, 2013)

*I need help!!*

Friend I really need help ! I have installed the roms from needrom with spflash and now my computer dosn't recognize the phone! The phone now is bricked and i havent kept a backup the spflash tool say "brom error" 4043 it's like dead end what can i do now can you upload a good rom or a scatter file? or a good advice?  also I cannot enter the cwm it is completly dead


----------



## carolinaandrade (Dec 24, 2013)

*is it possible to resell?*

Hello, I bought this phone 4 months  ago and I got a bit tired of if, it is new, no stretches and working perfectly, I didn't change anything on it, so I would like to know your opinion about selling it because I've searched and there isn't any used phones like this being sold.. Maybe some developer interested or something, but I don't know where to sell it


----------



## Cristovaoobourguignon (Dec 26, 2013)

*Star n9599t*

Junior Hello, I saw your question regarding smartphone STAR n9599T but I have a problem with mine and I wonder if you could send me a beckup your rom I hit mine. mine stopped working and now depend on a rom to hit the unit. I will be very grateful if you could help me. my contact is [email protected]




lupiro said:


> Hi davidayling,
> 
> I just received mine today (from: hongkongeek[dot].com since they promised to refund customs and VAT); excellent and quick service btw!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lucapiu (Jan 7, 2014)

*internal storage and phone storage*

Hello

I just got the n9599t for my gf for a iphone replacement, and we are totally new to android

we like the phone so far, looks and feel like an expensive phone, most of our friends mistake that for a note 2

so far we manage to do everything we could do on iphone but one thing is not clear:
the difference between internal storage and phone storage

I'm sorry if this has been answered elsewhere but not sure if this is something related to this phone or a more general issue

the phone has 1GB of internal storage and 27GB of phone storage
I understand that I can use internal storage to install apps and phone storage for all my media

is that normal? can these partitions be changed in size or removed all together?
that because we got few errors of low internal storage and a friend of mine have a htc one (with stock android) has just one

I know I can install things on SD card, but want to know if this is a phone fault or it's the normal android behaviour and cannot be modified.

I asked the seller (Dracotek) and they seemed unable to answer this question but offer me a refund in case I'm not satisfied with the phone.
now we really like the phone and I'm thinking of buying one for myself as well but want to be sure I can install more than 1GB of apps without using a SD card

thanks

Luca


----------



## lupiro (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi lucapiu,

I have the 9599 (not the t-model); so I have the 1 GB internal and a 32GB SD card.

On my phone I can install apps on SD-Card (=android standard). That should work with your 27GB partition as well.

If you install a different launcher (what I recommend, because eg APEX lets you use the huge screeen in a better way), be sure to have the launcher on internal storage - can easily be managed in the apps menu ("move to internal"), because otherwise widgets are not restored after reboot.

have fun

lupiro



lucapiu said:


> Hello
> 
> I just got the n9599t for my gf for a iphone replacement, and we are totally new to android
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tylergard702 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Rooting and CWM for Star n9599*

Hi all,
I have recently bought the Star n9599 from amazon and have been finding great difficulty rooting it. I have tried MTK Droid Tool and various other auto root packages to no avail, and I even used the files in the auto root packages to try and root it myself, but whenever running "pwn" it runs, and on "rooting" it reports "-Failure" and I cannot get any further than this.

I have also tried flashing CWM from one of the original post on this thread and also other images i have found around, however all of them result in a non booting recovery.

The phone works fine, however i would like to root to get various things like Trebuchet launcher and Terminal Emulator running as the lack of root is the only thing this phone is missing IMO. I appreciate that these methods work for other people, but I have had no luck.

Does anybody have any suggestions? I am willing to try just about anything to get this phone rooted, and any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

If you need any specific information about my phones android version or build number, just ask, but i assume it's the same as other people.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## davidayling (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi guys

Hope you are all well and my reason for posting is to try and gain feedback or any knowlege before purchasing my new clone phone. I am upgrading from the Hero/Zopo 9500+ Note clone and am off all the new clones out this is the one that takes my interest

Star N9599 MTK6589 Quad Core Android 4.2 OS With S-Pen 5.7 Inch 720P HD Screen 3G Smart Phone

A link is below so you can view the phone/specs 

http://www.androidforcheap.com/star...inch-720p-hd-screen-3g-smart-phone-p-748.html

I am aware from these forums a lot of members purchase these clone phones so any advice on this would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mpourinio16 (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you know if it is a mtk6589 or a mtk6582??

Στάλθηκε από το S7589 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tylergard702 (Jan 31, 2014)

*N9599t*

Ah, it turns out that under the battery the label says "n9599t", not sure how much difference between the two models, but I presume this is why nothing working for me. I have assumed the chipset is mtk6598 as this is what amazon says, however after downloading "Advanced system info" from google play have discovered it is actually mt6582.

Thank you so much for just asking that, it has set me on the right track to do some research and i wouldn't have discovered that information if you didn't ask. Do you know any quick root or custom recovery (cwm preferably) methods? If not, I'll start searching now.

Thanks so much! 

Edit: Managed to root it in about 5 minutes with the right info. THANKS AGAIN  can't explain how happy i am with words. now for cwm.


----------



## Mpourinio16 (Jan 31, 2014)

Glad I could help.. I had the same problem with the same phone.. If you want cwm you  can use mtkdroid tools.. It creates it for you.. If  you need anything ask away.. 

Sent from my S7589 using Tapatalk


----------



## tylergard702 (Jan 31, 2014)

*MTKTools*

I have been flashing a few different recovery images, but all of them result in a non-booting recovery partition (phone still works, just recovery). I don't suppose you could compile your recovery to an .img easily? I tried to use mtk droid tools to create an image, but it only gives me the option to select an image and flash it, i think it may be because i have flashed a recovery image with a "non ubifs filesystem" or something, when the phone requires ubifs (or vice versa, just bad guessing based on google searches) and now when mtkdroid tools scans my phone it doesn't seem to be able to recognise the recovery :/

had this phone since thursday, and i just want a stock android rom on it so that i don't have to put up with the badly themed white-based ui. I also want quick toggles and things, but this isn't a request, just chatting .

If you would be able to provide a recovery .img file, that would be great. if your not able to, no problem 

Thanks again (again, again....)


----------



## Mpourinio16 (Jan 31, 2014)

Give me some time.. 

Sent from my S7589 using Tapatalk


----------



## tylergard702 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not a problem


----------



## tylergard702 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Sorted.*

Thanks for all of your help, I managed to make MTKDroid Tools produce a CWM for me after all 

I didn't realise you had to select the readback file to do it, i downloaded the new mtkdroid tools 2.5.3 becuase it recommended me to, which came with a user manual, which the others didn't and it told me to choose "To process ROM_ from flash tools", select my readback file and choose "Yes" to automatically produce CWM. All of the instructions i found from google-ing skipped over the part about selecting the read back file.


Thanks very much, and as it's sort of relevant anyhow, happy Chinese new year for yesterday


----------



## 2fast2hard (Feb 5, 2014)

No mobile DATA problem was due to an odd setting on the APN had to change Authentication type from "not set" to "none"!


----------



## tarq (Feb 13, 2014)

*new star phone*

Hi all, I have a hopefully quick query.

I recently purchased the star N9599T android phone, How do you delete, edit or move icons around on the home pages?

I've always used 'windows' phone before, so am confused with the andoid, there doesn't seem to be any help notes that I've found.

TIA


----------



## tylergard702 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Icon on homepage*



tarq said:


> Hi all, I have a hopefully quick query.
> 
> I recently purchased the star N9599T android phone, How do you delete, edit or move icons around on the home pages?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi tarq,

If you hold your finger on any icon on the home screen for about a second, you will "pick up" the icon to and be able to move it around. to move it to another page, move it to the very edge of the screen and hold it there for a second and it will slide onto the next page.

It may be worth a read through a generic android tutorial like this

Or if that didn't help, you can search for "getting started with android".

For a more stock android experience (like Google nexus phones) you can try this launcher

FYI: A launcher is a replacement homescreen app you can use to customize and personalize your android experience.

If you have any more questions, I'm happy to answer them, but maybe a quick google first? Save yourself a bit of time 

Hope this helps,
-tylergard702


----------



## tarq (Feb 13, 2014)

tylergard702 said:


> Hi tarq,
> 
> If you hold your finger on any icon on the home screen for about a second, you will "pick up" the icon to and be able to move it around. to move it to another page, move it to the very edge of the screen and hold it there for a second and it will slide onto the next page.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Many thanks tylergard702 I used the 'apex launcher' app and now things move fine. They just didn't before. I'll have a browse through the rest,


----------



## micelf01 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Thinking of buying one*

Guys looking to buy this. Can anyone confirm the following: 

(1) The phones works with standard headphones (and not odd sized jack like the n9770) and 
(2) The LED indicators on the phone actually work?


----------



## tarq (Apr 5, 2014)

tarq said:


> Many thanks tylergard702 I used the 'apex launcher' app and now things move fine. They just didn't before. I'll have a browse through the rest,

Click to collapse




Another silly query.

I can't answer this phone. When it rings I try to touch and slide the green answer button on the screen to the right, but doing this doesn't answer the call.  

Are there any other ways to answer calls?  

I don't get many, but it would be nice to be able to answer them when I do!

Any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong?

~~~~~~~

micelf01 - my computer headphones work with it ok, so I'd say it's a pretty standard socket. The LED's work, but not when the phone's off  or 'resting'


----------



## tylergard702 (Apr 5, 2014)

tarq said:


> Another silly query.
> 
> I can't answer this phone. When it rings I try to touch and slide the green answer button on the screen to the right, but doing this doesn't answer the call.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi again tarq,
As far as I'm aware the only way to answer the phone call is by using the touch screen UI and sliding the Ringer Icon to the answer symbol. If you hold your finger on the ringer symbol, and then slide it to the answer icon (Which appears on the right, from memory) it should answer the phone call. I usually slide it a bit past the icon just to make sure it registers that you want to answer the call.

Hope this helps,
-tylergard702


----------



## tarq (Apr 5, 2014)

tylergard702 said:


> Hi again tarq,
> As far as I'm aware the only way to answer the phone call is by using the touch screen UI and sliding the Ringer Icon to the answer symbol. If you hold your finger on the ringer symbol, and then slide it to the answer icon (Which appears on the right, from memory) it should answer the phone call. I usually slide it a bit past the icon just to make sure it registers that you want to answer the call.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> -tylergard702

Click to collapse




Hi tylergard702,

Thanks, unfortunately that just doesn't work. As soon as I press/slide the green symbol the call is dropped and cuts off.

I've tried using an 'app' to allow it to shake to answer, but that doesn't work either.

There must be a setting that I've overlooked, it has never managed to answer a call successfully.

The phone may be duff, but everything else works fine, so not sure.

Thanks again.


----------



## madweegie (May 28, 2014)

Bought this device also!

Although its stated upto 32gb SD support, 

Im using 	
64GB MAX, CLASS 10 SDHC MICRO SD MEMORY and its working fine  so im happy with that.

Easy To Root
Battery Life Is Good
Packaging was nice too, Extra Battery And Case.
Screen is Wonderful, Very Impressed.
Also Got Wanam Installer and GravityTools Installed, Makes World Of Difference With Tweaks.

Purchased From Amazon , Came With 4.2.2 Rom Jelly.

Really is a good phone/tablet...Phablet as they call it lol for the price.


----------



## lupiro (Jun 14, 2014)

Found the uupay.d trojan today on mine after it was reported (e.g. on this german site which I consider as reliable source: http://m.heise.de/newsticker/meldun...gesoftware-auf-China-Smartphones-2221792.html) to be preinstalled on star n 9500 - so I suspect it's the same here with the 9599... The trojan is in the google play store app and the dataservice firmware.

I used G Data Internet Security as available via playstore to check.

Can anyone else pls check to see if it is in all our n9599s?

Tx, lupiro


----------



## Mpourinio16 (Jun 14, 2014)

How can I check if I have it.. I have the same phone.. 

Sent from my Blue Dask using Tapatalk


----------



## lupiro (Jun 14, 2014)

Install G Data Internet Security via playstore, you can cancel registration with them, the version is free for 30 days. After it updated the signatures run a full system check...


----------



## lupiro (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi everybody,

Just successfully removed the trojan uupay.d using the link2sd app manager which can be installed via playstore (needs rooted phone):

1. Install link2sd, start it
2. Search for 2 apps starting with uu...
3. Long-tap the apps and select deinstall from the upcomming menu
4. Restart phone, rescan with G Data Internet Security to confirm success

I got this from http://m.heise.de/security/news/foren/S-Laesst-sich-entfernen/forum-281183/msg-25355348/read/ 

Thanks to heise.de user ThoBaKi!


----------



## davidayling (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi guys

Hope you are all well and my reason for posting is to try and gain feedback or any knowlege before purchasing my new clone phone. I am upgrading from the Hero/Zopo 9500+ Note clone and am off all the new clones out this is the one that takes my interest

Star N9599 MTK6589 Quad Core Android 4.2 OS With S-Pen 5.7 Inch 720P HD Screen 3G Smart Phone

A link is below so you can view the phone/specs 

http://www.androidforcheap.com/star...inch-720p-hd-screen-3g-smart-phone-p-748.html

I am aware from these forums a lot of members purchase these clone phones so any advice on this would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## blipsdad (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for that info.
I have a star n9000 with the same problem. Any idea how I root it? so I can follow your advice.


----------



## lupiro (Jun 23, 2014)

blipsdad said:


> Thanks for that info.
> I have a star n9000 with the same problem. Any idea how I root it? so I can follow your advice.

Click to collapse



Hi blipsdad,

I googled your N9000 and it seams to have the same MTK6589; so I guess that rooting would work just like it did for the N9599. Have a look here: 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2247537

This is what I've done and it worked perfectly.

Many greetings

lupiro


----------



## 2fast2hard (Jun 29, 2014)

*Uupay trojan as playstore app burnt in system ROM Star N9599T*



lupiro said:


> Found the uupay.d trojan today on mine after it was reported (e.g. on this german site which I consider as reliable source: http://m.heise.de/newsticker/meldun...gesoftware-auf-China-Smartphones-2221792.html) to be preinstalled on star n 9500 - so I suspect it's the same here with the 9599... The trojan is in the google play store app and the dataservice firmware.
> 
> I used G Data Internet Security as available via playstore to check.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I found this a while back its a fake Google playstore but called just play store.
You can disable it only under system>APPs> find play store and disable along with SMSreg all so nasty.
Looking at getting a clean ROM as it looks like its added by a device that adds this mail ware by the Chinese seller.


----------



## NoriDroid (Jul 4, 2014)

So any new rom coming up for the star n9599(t) series?


----------



## nepukjon (Jul 6, 2014)

Just picked up a N9599. Are there any ROMs available for it? 

Also wanted to ask, as it comes with a modified Android 4.2.2 is there anyway to install a vanilla Android version over the top of it? Whether it be 4.2.2 or newer?

Did the check for the Trojan but didnt find anything on my phone, so happy days!


----------



## p4b10d14b10 (Oct 27, 2014)

lupiro said:


> Hi blipsdad,
> 
> I googled your N9000 and it seams to have the same MTK6589; so I guess that rooting would work just like it did for the N9599. Have a look here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Framaroot also works.....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276

.... with the 'boromir' option/exploit (maybe others too) on the N9599T.   It's certainly the quickest option.


----------

